# Does doordash actually track specifically what's ordered?



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Unlike postmates, doordash never asks for a picture of the receipt after your place an order. I often see the app "estimate" shown a few dollars higher than what actual cost is. Makes me wonder if i can get away with ordering a soft taco or two for myself at taco bell? Thoughts?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Unlike postmates, doordash never asks for a picture of the receipt after your place an order. I often see the app "estimate" shown a few dollars higher than what actual cost is. Makes me wonder if i can get away with ordering a soft taco or two for myself at taco bell? Thoughts?


 I can tell you that thought has crossed my mind for the last year, I can also tell you that I know someone (not me) who got "deactivated" from Door Dash for doing that, I think it took them three times maybe four to finally get caught, but it was "Deactivation" with no warning, so basically it comes down to you asking yourself "is this Chalupa from Taco Bell really worth it?"


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> I can tell you that thought has crossed my mind for the last year, I can also tell you that I know someone (not me) who got "deactivated" from Door Dash for doing that, I think it took them three times maybe four to finally get caught, but it was "Deactivation" with no warning, so basically it comes down to you asking yourself "is this Chalupa from Taco Bell really worth it?"


ya but how the hell did they find out if they dont track the receipt and you keep the bill under the estimate?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> ya but how the hell did they find out if they dont track the receipt and you keep the bill under the estimate?


If I had to guess it would be easy to randomly put a fake estimate a little higher for someone who they may have suspicion on and if the final purchase amount hits the higher estimate on multiple occasions it would be easy to figure out.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> ya but how the hell did they find out if they dont track the receipt and you keep the bill under the estimate?


Because you get snowflakes that are great in math and can recite pi to the 368 decimal point but don't know enough to come in out of the rain, they know exactly how much it costs them so if the price is different all they need to do is contact Door Dash, which is what happened to my friend who got deactivated. Hey, you do you, I'm just telling you that you're a freaking moron if you think that ordering a slushy from McDonald's for $1.50 isn't eventually going to get caught, you get deactivated means less drivers on the road for everybody else


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Because you get snowflakes that are great in math and can recite pi to the 368 decimal point but don't know enough to come in out of the rain, they know exactly how much it costs them so if the price is different all they need to do is contact Door Dash, which is what happened to my friend who got deactivated. Hey, you do you, I'm just telling you that you're a freaking moron if you think that ordering a slushy from McDonald's for $1.50 isn't eventually going to get caught, you get deactivated means less drivers on the road for everybody else


Whoa no need for the name calling there bud


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Whoa no need for the name calling there bud


Whoa lol get used to it, it's a forum......if you can't handle "moron" then this job (or forum for that matter) ain't for you, just saying.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Whoa lol get used to it, it's a forum......if you can't handle "moron" then this job (or forum for that matter) ain't for you, just saying.


you speak for yourself bud.. go kick some rocks


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> you speak for yourself bud.. go kick some rocks


Annnnnnnnnddddddddddd...........here comes the ignore button to the rescue............


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Annnnnnnnnddddddddddd...........here comes the ignore button to the rescue............


"AnnnNNddD.. hEre ComEs tHe IgNoRe BuTtOn tO tHe ReScUe"


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Unlike postmates, doordash never asks for a picture of the receipt after your place an order. I often see the app "estimate" shown a few dollars higher than what actual cost is. Makes me wonder if i can get away with ordering a soft taco or two for myself at taco bell? Thoughts?


Dude whenever I get hungry and making a DD red card run I always add a burrito or couple of tacos. Maybe a drink. Figure since I'm paying for gas and upkeep outta that $5.50 order then that's the LEAST the good folks over at DD can do.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Dude whenever I get hungry and making a DD red card run I always add a burrito or couple of tacos. Maybe a drink. Figure since I'm paying for gas and upkeep outta that $5.50 order then that's the LEAST the good folks over at DD can do.


lmao, do you still do this?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> lmao, do you still do this?


That's a 10-4, good buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> That's a 10-4, good buddy. :thumbup:


Lmfao


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes you can always go $7-$8 over the estimated total and card will still go thru. I did. This for over a year


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There isn't any difference between doing this on DD or PM unless you believe there are actual people who sit in cubicles and review the receipt picture and cross check to the order.

Can you get caught and be deactivated? Yes
Can you get away with it sometimes? Yes
Is it dishonest? Yes
Not a smart idea.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> There isn't any difference between doing this on DD or PM unless you believe there are actual people who sit in cubicles and review the receipt picture and cross check to the order.
> 
> Can you get caught and be deactivated? Yes
> Can you get away with it sometimes? Yes
> ...


Ohh god forbid we grab some food here and there. Cus we get paid enough to do that to begin with right?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Ohh god forbid we grab some food here and there. Cus we get paid enough to do that to begin with right?


Do what you want, I could care less. Just be honest with yourself about what you are doing. Don't justify or rationalize it.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Do what you want, I could care less. Just be honest with yourself about what you are doing. Don't justify or rationalize it.


You are not making anyone feel inferior for taking money from DD to buy food sometimes.


----------

